# 622 skipping video



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

my 622 has been having problems every once in a while with the video on certain channels skipping frames. If I reboot or skip back on the remote it fixes it until I go live. I have 3.55 and I'm running single mode.


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> my 622 has been having problems every once in a while with the video on certain channels skipping frames. If I reboot or skip back on the remote it fixes it until I go live. I have 3.55 and I'm running single mode.


just another bug we're waiting on them to fix


----------



## patrick (Mar 26, 2006)

My VIP622 just started to do the exact same thing.
Also, sometimes on the HD channels the audio will not work.
Rewinding a little bit will get the audio going. 
All the problems seem to be happening when LIVE mode is in use.

Question:
How does Dish Network find out about these problems if people don't call
in and report them?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Answer: 

They read this and other satellite web boards from posters like us who outline all the problems they are having. I know I've talked to some of their engineers who say that they actually have several people assigned to read these and other web boards about bugs, features wanted etc.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> my 622 has been having problems every once in a while with the video on certain channels skipping frames. If I reboot or skip back on the remote it fixes it until I go live. I have 3.55 and I'm running single mode.


Tonight it's on all satellite channels including sat locals, but not on any OTAs. Skipping/jerky video and out of sync audio. Is it affecting everyone tonight or is it my 622 (or all of our 622s)?


----------



## mithcman333 (Feb 7, 2006)

DAG said:


> Tonight it's on all satellite channels including sat locals, but not on any OTAs. Skipping/jerky video and out of sync audio. Is it affecting everyone tonight or is it my 622 (or all of our 622s)?


Same here.... Just had my vip622 installed and setup this weekend.... saw the skipping on the HD channels tonight, got nervous all was not well... (although OTA HD seems OK though...)

I hope it's something that can be fixed with an update... 

Mitchman


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

mithcman333 said:


> I hope it's something that can be fixed with an update...


It was actually worsened with an update! :icon_cry:


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

Last night was the worst ever. A little of everthing, and getting worse by the day.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

BIGBALDITO said:


> Last night was the worst ever. A little of everthing, and getting worse by the day.


When I went to bed at 12:30AM, the problem was still apparent, but this AM everything is fine. The reset that occurs daily at 3:00AM after the EPG download cures this problem.


----------



## netbob (Mar 23, 2006)

DAG said:


> Tonight it's on all satellite channels including sat locals, but not on any OTAs. Skipping/jerky video and out of sync audio. Is it affecting everyone tonight or is it my 622 (or all of our 622s)?


My problems started about a week after the install of the Vip622. It seemed to start after I tried to record HD from a local OTA and the Sat. Everyday after the receiver has been on for a while I get some or all of the semptoms talked about on this forum. Audio dropouts, audio sync, video shutter, timers not firing or recording only about 8 mins. I tried to record the Soppranos last night while I watched a OTA local. The sound on the OTA dropped as soon as the other recording started. I had to fight with it by rewinding and then start recording to get the sound back. We missed about 15 min of audio for the show.  Lucky for us the Soppranos recorded OK


----------



## LaserMark4 (Nov 27, 2005)

DAG said:


> Tonight it's on all satellite channels including sat locals, but not on any OTAs. Skipping/jerky video and out of sync audio. Is it affecting everyone tonight or is it my 622 (or all of our 622s)?


Mine was having the same issues all weekend as well....


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

REBOOT your receivers when that happens to temporarily fix the audio/video stutters.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm getting a mixture of the problems that everyone else is mentioning. I have noticed that most (but not all) of the problems/symptoms are the worst when TV2 is recording in the background. Anybody else notice this too?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> REBOOT your receivers when that happens to temporarily fix the audio/video stutters.


No need to reboot every time this occurs. Much like the audio-sync issue, I find that hitting the SKIP BACK button once or twice often clears this up. At least long enough to continue watching a show in progress.

Funny, I get sync issues often, skipping video occasionally, and the SKIP button seems to straighten both things out.

Now when will the fixes start arriving? I sure hope someone is already wringing them out for us.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The point that I was making is that frequent reboots done twice a day keep me from suffering from most of the sync/video stutter or audio drop outs. The 622 reboots in the morning around 4:00 am and I reboot it again right before primetime starts, ( 6:30pm ) to prevent any problems with my viewing pleasure. 

I also have my sound set to pcm to prevent any audio drop outs on dolby digital sound. I use the 5 channel stereo sound on my a/v receiver to simulate the dolby digital sound. This is a temporary work around till the software is fixed. 

The twice a day reboots seems to keep most of the audio /video problems down to a minimum.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> The point that I was making is that frequent reboots done twice a day keep me from suffering from most of the sync/video stutter or audio drop outs. The 622 reboots in the morning around 4:00 am and I reboot it again right before primetime starts, ( 6:30pm ) to prevent any problems with my viewing pleasure.
> 
> I also have my sound set to pcm to prevent any audio drop outs on dolby digital sound. I use the 5 channel stereo sound on my a/v receiver to simulate the dolby digital sound. This is a temporary work around till the software is fixed.
> 
> The twice a day reboots seems to keep most of the audio /video problems down to a minimum.


So the 622 does reboot when it updates the guide in the wee hours of the night?
If thats so I'll change it to reboot around 4:00 PM before I get home to watch TV.

Jason


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> So the 622 does reboot when it updates the guide in the wee hours of the night?
> If thats so I'll change it to reboot around 4:00 PM before I get home to watch TV.
> 
> Jason


It does a reboot. I checked that earlier today by setting its time to about one minute ahead of the actual time and watche dthe whole process. It does a reboot, curing the sync issues. Not a bad idea to have it reboot just before the primetime!


----------



## mklatman (Jan 21, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> The point that I was making is that frequent reboots done twice a day keep me from suffering from most of the sync/video stutter or audio drop outs. The 622 reboots in the morning around 4:00 am and I reboot it again right before primetime starts, ( 6:30pm ) to prevent any problems with my viewing pleasure.
> 
> I also have my sound set to pcm to prevent any audio drop outs on dolby digital sound. I use the 5 channel stereo sound on my a/v receiver to simulate the dolby digital sound. This is a temporary work around till the software is fixed.
> 
> The twice a day reboots seems to keep most of the audio /video problems down to a minimum.


When you say reboot, do you mean simply turn the receiver off and on again? Or do you mean disconnect from wall power temporarily?


----------

